# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > The Rumour Mill >  Baby Grace To Die?!

## Chris_2k11

There's been various rumours going around on the Hollyoaks Forum that Baby Grace is set to die due to cot death, which leads to Mandy's exit..  :Sad:  

Here's one of the threads..

http://community.channel4.com/groupe...3/m/5210042044

I have a feeling this might be true as i'm sure I heard somewhere on here that Mandy's exit was described as her leaving due to 'tragic circumstances.' I can't believe it though, hasn't the poor woman been through enough already?!  :Mad:  Raped, abused, Brother dead, Mum dead, nearly murdered by Laura, car accident paralysing Adam.. the list just goes on and on! Although to be honest, I know this sounds horrible but if this is to happen then i'll actually look forward to it as it sounds like a fantastic exit and I know Sarah Dunn will put in a brilliant performance with this storyline.  :Clap:  Plus it's been a while since Mandy & Tony were used for anything major. What an emotional exit though if it's true.. but Hollyoaks are gonna have to go careful broadcasting a storyline like this..

----------


## x Amby x

OMG! This is tragic! Poor Mandy! I can imagine Sarah Dunn's performance being amazing! However i do feel that Mandy could have a better exit, shes been through almost everything! Ill be in tears! Awww and baby Grace is only 6 months old. I agree it would be good to see Mandy and Tony in a big storyline!

----------


## leanne27

obviously mandy and tony will split up then  :Sad:  i bet mandy will totally isolate herself with grief and probably leave after not wanting to be reminded anymore by being with tony.

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

o no! this is so sad  :Sad:  they will have to handle it very well though as its a very delicte subject. personally, i can think of nicer storylines to lead up to an exit but hey its not up to me!lol

----------


## Florijo

Mandy is the Little Mo of Hollyoaks, the poor girl has been through nothing but heartache for years. I think this might be true as well. I mean I never thought they would make her lose almost her entire blood related family (at the time, Tom was her only blood relative left) but they did so I reckon nothing is too much to do to poor Mandy.

----------


## Bryan

this will be far too similar to Little Mo/Freddie in Eastenders.

I thought her exit had something to do with a car going off a cliff or an affair with Domonic?

----------


## di marco

> this will be far too similar to Little Mo/Bobby in Eastenders.
> 
> I thought her exit had something to do with a car going off a cliff or an affair with Domonic?


do you mean freddie? i thought it was going to be to do with an affair with dom too. where did you hear about the car over the cliff thing, i havent heard of that one before?

----------


## Bryan

> do you mean freddie? i thought it was going to be to do with an affair with dom too. where did you hear about the car over the cliff thing, i havent heard of that one before?


i can not remember where i read it now! it was on a site or in a soap mag that was giving hints to upcoming storylines...

think it said something like? a car crash ends in disaster, isnt it about time Mandy leaves the show?

or something like that...this is going back a few months so im not sure of the exact wording or the source.

----------


## di marco

> i can not remember where i read it now! it was on a site or in a soap mag that was giving hints to upcoming storylines...
> 
> think it said something like? a car crash ends in disaster, isnt it about time Mandy leaves the show?
> 
> or something like that...this is going back a few months so im not sure of the exact wording or the source.


oh yeh i remember now, but i think that was when they were doing the late night special, it said someone was going to die and they said whether it was mandy, but it turned out to be andy, so i dont know whether it was untrue or not?

----------


## di marco

bryan, could it be this article you were thinking of?




> *Soaplife - 2006 Preview*
> Scheduled for February this dramatic late nighter sees the return of drink spiker and rapist Andy, the man who should have died instantly when he fell over that cliff! Now he's turning his attentions to Nicole... Is he going to take his anger at Russ and Sam out on her?
> To add tot he drama Louise, Mandy and Sam (i think this is a magazine mistake as it cant be Sam name there) go on a luxury trip - with disastrous consequences... Hmm...Mandy's been around a long time now. Could her time be up?

----------


## xxloopylauraxx

why would they do it to a character that has had so much bad luck already? that babys so cute. surely the postnatal depressions was bad enough for mandy so now theyre going to kill the baby now! surely they could have had her riding off into the sunset with tony and grace?! a HAPPY ending for once!?

----------


## Chloe-Elise

:EEK!:  This will be so sad! It would be a tragic thing to happen, though Sarah Dunns performance would be brilliant. Poor Mandy, she never has any luck..

----------


## di marco

did anyone watch t4 this morning? they were talking to nick pickard and sarah dunn (mandy and tony) and they asked nick how hollyoaks has changed since the beginning. anyway, he said they now do more serious storylines, and i think the rumour about grace dying of cot death might be true cos he said "serious storylines like............" then he said "i was just about to give away a future storyline there". so i think maybe he was going to say something about that? did anyone else see it and think this?

----------


## Florijo

Yeah, I saw it di marco and agree with you, I think Grace dies of cot death or something like that happens and she dies. Poor Mandy and Tony.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Grrr, I missed Sarah Dunn!  :Mad:

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Noooooooooooooooooooooo, Grace can't die, she is adorable  :Sad:

----------


## di marco

Friday 12th May
Tony is frantic as the paramedics arrive at the flat, could it be too late for baby Grace?

----------


## Chris_2k11

Oh it's gonna be so sad..  :Sad:  So do you think it's May that Mandy leaves?  :Ponder:  Or maybe June?  :Ponder:

----------


## di marco

> Oh it's gonna be so sad..  So do you think it's May that Mandy leaves?  Or maybe June?


yeh i know its going to be really sad!  :Sad:  i dont know when mandy leaves, i hope grace doesnt die but it looks like shes going to  :Sad:

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

She can't die, she is so cute! I thought she looked beautiful on the photo shoot.

----------


## di marco

> She can't die, she is so cute! I thought she looked beautiful on the photo shoot.


i know, shes soooooo sweet!  :Smile:

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Why oh why, can't they just have a couple who is happy?

----------


## di marco

> Why oh why, can't they just have a couple who is happy?


cos there can never be happy couples in soaps, plus mandy seems to have all the bad luck!  :Sad:

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Mandy, has been through so much! Aww, if Grace does die, I know for a fact I will be reaching for the tissues.

----------


## di marco

> Mandy, has been through so much! Aww, if Grace does die, I know for a fact I will be reaching for the tissues.


me too, ill be crying!  :Sad:  but maybe so my sis cant see lol!

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Lol! Yeah, I do that when my husband is sitting next to me.

----------


## Abbie

nooooooooooooo
Please this cant happen Mandy deserevs some happiness

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

It's the way soapland works though! Look at the baby Freddie storyline in EE.

----------


## Abbie

I know but its just soooooo unfair

----------


## x Amby x

Has anyone read Inside Soap this week? It says Mandy and Tony go out for the first time since Graces birth and leave Nancy and Hannah to babysit but they get preoccupied and when Mandy and Tony they go in to see Grace and find shes not creathing at all! So all the paramedics come over and they wait to see what happens!  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Abbie

noooooo I havent but oh my god , i just cant belive this is going to happen

----------


## di marco

inside soap didnt give much away when i read it today, just that grace stops breathing, however, in soaplife there are pictures from the funeral, so it looks like its true, it looked so sad  :Sad:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> in soaplife there are pictures from the funeral, so it looks like its true, it looked so sad


I saw it today!  :Sad:  Did you see the pic of Tony with his arms around the coffin?  :Crying: 

P.S. - Could this thread possibly be moved to the spoiler section now we know it's true.  :Smile:

----------


## di marco

> I saw it today!  Did you see the pic of Tony with his arms around the coffin? 
> 
> P.S. - Could this thread possibly be moved to the spoiler section now we know it's true.


yeh i know, it all looked so sad, and the coffin was so small!  :Sad:

----------


## bradfordbull10

is there any links to these photos?
shame about grace, mandys come though so much and shes finally bonded, i know shes living but the character will never have children again, she already has insecurities about losing the ones she loves!
sarah

----------


## di marco

> is there any links to these photos?


erm im not sure where you can find them on the internet, i saw them in the magazine, maybe the soap mags sites (if they have one)?

----------


## Abbie

awww this is going to be so sad it will be hard to watch

----------


## di marco

> awww this is going to be so sad it will be hard to watch


yeh i know, i can guarantee i will be crying!  :Sad:

----------


## Abbie

> yeh i know, i can guarantee i will be crying!


oh great im going to have to stock up on tissues

----------


## di marco

> oh great im going to have to stock up on tissues


lol! ill have my big fluffly toy dog with me, so i can cry into him!

----------


## Abbie

aww lol and i will have my big fluffy bear

----------


## Chris_2k11

It's gonna be so sad but Mandy's gonna shine throughout this final storyline for her. We all know how brilliant she is at the crying scenes.  :Clap:

----------


## Abbie

I know she really will shine and make us cry even more

----------


## shannisrules

when will this storyline happen? ive only been watching hollyoaks fora  few weeks but mandy seems like a good actor so im sure she'll do it good

----------


## x Amby x

> when will this storyline happen? ive only been watching hollyoaks fora few weeks but mandy seems like a good actor so im sure she'll do it good


Its happening this week, when Nancy and Hannah babysit for Grace when Mandy and Tony go out, Grace dies, its her funeral next week, Tony lashes out at Mandy and starts blaming her for everything. Tony breaks down at the funeral and Mandy tries to put of a brave face. Ive just seen pictures in Inside Soap of Tony hugging the coffin  :Crying:   :Crying:   Its soooo sad!  :Sad:

----------


## beckyboo

OMG How sad was the E4 eppy anyone watch?

----------


## lilley

Oh my god.  Just watched the E4 episode.  I'm not normally affected by soap world but it made me cry and i had to go upstairs and watch my baby sleep for a while.  I know i'm not going to sleep tonight at all.

I know cot death affects so many, and increasing awareness is always good but i don't watch hollyoaks to be so deeply affected.  It's supposed to be some lighthearted nothingness with pretty people.  I'm going to have to stop watching it now.  Having a baby the same age as Mandy's character makes it just too close to me.

And easterenders has all the Freddie stuff.

Wish they'd leave babies out of it  :Sad: 

Lil

p.s. i used to post on this board loads until i had my baby and just haven't had the time since.  I've got some serious catching up to do in gossip land!

----------


## beckyboo

Ano the feeling Lilley I went to watch me baby boy for a while to i was soo upset n me fella was like whats wrong with u!! Good 2 see u back!!!

----------


## Abbie

> OMG How sad was the E4 eppy anyone watch?


 I know oh my god i was in tears but Mandy was great in it, but just so sad

----------


## x Amby x

OMG how sad was that! I was in tears! Sarah Dunns acting was phenominal (sp?) Shes one of my favourite actresses at the moment! I can't believe Grace has died  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Omg just watched it on E4+1! That was so sad at the end.  :Sad:   :Sad:  Extremely emotional and very well written. Mandy was great as always, outstanding acting!  :Clap:  I really thought that loud music spoilt it though. It just didn't seem to fit in right with the scene at all. But what a fantastic episode. It focused on the three main storylines - Mel/Sophie/Liz - Justin/Becca - and Mandy/Tony/Grace. There was none of the boring stupid characters in this episode which made it even better!  :Cheer:  Superb acting all round apart from the obvious culprits. I think you know who I mean.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Thumbsdown:  

Hollyoaks is on top form at the moment if you ask me, far better than any of the other soaps right now!  :Cheer: 

Well Done Oaks'  :Clap:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> OMG how sad was that! I was in tears! Sarah Dunns acting was phenominal (sp?) Shes one of my favourite actresses at the moment! I can't believe Grace has died


Totally agree about Mandy! And love your banner too!  :Clap:

----------


## di marco

im going to be crying tomorrow then i can tell!  :Sad:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> im going to be crying tomorrow then i can tell!


Oh di marco the last few minutes were so emotional..

----------


## di marco

> Oh di marco the last few minutes were so emotional..


well at least im prepared for it  :Sad:  but its going to be so sad i can tell

----------


## Florijo

That was so sad - poor little Grace. Hollyoaks is so much better without the dead wood *cough* Olivia etc *cough* in it. 

Wish they hadn't done this to Mandy - the girl's life has been tragic enough without this.  :Sad:

----------


## Katy

Mandy really has had a bout as much look as mo in eastenders. 

I watched the final little bit on E4 + 1. It was so sad. Realy well written and really well filmed, the end clip focusing on the cot.

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

Im going to wtach it tomorrow night and i know im just going to cry so much after reading this  :Sad:

----------


## Florijo

It's even more sad as we had Mel crying as well as J/Becca and Mandy/Tony. The whole episode was very sad.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> It's even more sad as we had Mel crying as well as J/Becca and Mandy/Tony. The whole episode was very sad.


I agree. It was a very emotional episode. Very well written though I thought.  :Clap:

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I never watched it tonight don't think I will be able to tomorrow either it will be too emotional for me, well done to all the cast any way I hope they do the storyline justice and bag some awards at the soap awards for their hard work

----------


## Bree

awwww i missed todays eppie  :Sad:  did grace die tonight or is it tomorrow thanks x

----------


## Florijo

> awwww i missed todays eppie  did grace die tonight or is it tomorrow thanks x


She dies in tomorrows Ch4 episode.

----------


## Bree

> She dies in tomorrows Ch4 episode.


 Thanks for letting me know awwwwwwwwwwwwww so sad  :Sad:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> well done to all the cast any way I hope they do the storyline justice and bag some awards at the soap awards for their hard work


I really do hope Hollyoaks wins some awards this year..

I know i've said this before but it really is about time it got recognised, instead of all the awards going to bloody Corrie, EE, & Emmerdale!  :Angry:

----------


## di marco

> I really do hope Hollyoaks wins some awards this year..
> 
> I know i've said this before but it really is about time it got recognised, instead of all the awards going to bloody Corrie, EE, & Emmerdale!


yeh i think that as well, some of the storylines have been great but they still dont win anything!  :Angry:  oh no i just thought, only an hour to go!  :Sad:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> yeh i think that as well, some of the storylines have been great but they still dont win anything!  oh no i just thought, only an hour to go!


I really think Cassie Powney (Mel Burton) deserves an award this year. Btw, it's an hour and a half really cos it happens right at the end.  :Sad:

----------


## x Amby x

Hollyoaks really does deserve some awards this year after all the storylines its tackled! This storyline is really good and ever so sad! I know im a big EastEnders fan and would normally want them to win everything but i think Sarah Dunn deserves an award this year!

----------


## Bree

yea i do really like eastenders but i really think hollyoaks  deserves an award and tottaly agree about Cassie Powney (Mel Burton) winning an award shes a fab actress  :Smile:  x

----------


## Florijo

I only watch EE and HO so I can't comment on Emmerdale or Corrie but HO deserves an award alot more than EE right now.

----------


## Bree

omg that was so sad i dident think i was gonna cry but poor mandy and tony and littel grace  :Crying:  Sarah Dunn is a fantastic actress and she is now one of my faves

----------


## di marco

> I only watch EE and HO so I can't comment on Emmerdale or Corrie but HO deserves an award alot more than EE right now.


yeh me too, i only watch ee and hollyoaks, and hollyoaks has been far better for the past year than ee

----------


## Chris_2k11

Just read this post on digital spy.. 

http://forum.digitalspy.co.uk/board/...&postcount=193

I totally forgot that was why she didn't want to bond with Grace in the first place. How weird and awful that what she feared most has came true.  :Sad:

----------


## x Amby x

> Just read this post on digital spy.. 
> 
> http://forum.digitalspy.co.uk/board/...&postcount=193
> 
> I totally forgot that was why she didn't want to bond with Grace in the first place. How weird and awful that what she feared has came true.


OMG thats awful, i feel really sorry for Mandy! Shes been through so much in her life- and i mean no one wants to see their child die!

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

I actually cried, it was so sad!

----------


## Florijo

> Just read this post on digital spy.. 
> 
> http://forum.digitalspy.co.uk/board/...&postcount=193
> 
> I totally forgot that was why she didn't want to bond with Grace in the first place. How weird and awful that what she feared most has came true.


That was my post.  :Smile:  I don't think Mandy will ever want to love anyone again after this.  :Sad:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> That was my post.


Oh wow, coincidence!                                                         :Big Grin:

----------


## chimwemwe

> That was so sad - poor little Grace. Hollyoaks is so much better without the dead wood *cough* Olivia etc *cough* in it. 
> 
> Wish they hadn't done this to Mandy - the girl's life has been tragic enough without this.


totally agree. olivia does my nut in. they really need to get rid! pronto!

----------

